# Neosss! And one tiger ;)



## lll (Apr 29, 2014)

*Neosss! And one tiger  *lot of pics**

Thought I'd share some of my stuff, since I've been looking a lot at other peoples shrimp! Blue dreams and orange/pumpkins are in small starphires.

Little blues









My favorite pumpkin!
























Another old pumpkin and some young'ns
















Red rilis (young)








Yellow Neos
























Bonus Tangerine Tiger! Bought yesterday as a self B-Day gift  (First attempt at something that aren't neos, shes acclimated from RO to pure tap, let's hope for the best!)









Thanks for looking!


----------



## raym (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks for sharing! The shrimp look great.


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

amazing shrimp! def want to get my hands on some of those blues lol


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Very nice shrimps!!! 
Especially Blue dream


----------



## lll (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks for the compliments guys. I've recently purchased mosura Shrimp powder food and some benabachi barley. They seem to like it a lot. Will post more pics soon!

For now, a few more yellows eating some hikari algae wafer










Also, qualityhitz, I will definitely let you know when I have more blues available! They are one of my fav Shrimp too!


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

thanks bud! i love the deep blue color on them


----------



## lll (Apr 29, 2014)

*New born Shrimp (shrimplets, is that what you call them?)*

Baby shrimps. They resemble a grown shrimp, just with little to no colour (white). These pictures are of neo newborns (I would predict a few days old, if not born yesterday)

Tried to get a good shot, but bad camera 


















Slightly older one










A few together










Compare the size to the fine grade eco complete granules


----------

